# Arc Audio Flatline 12" sub



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

Arc Audio 12" Subwoofer FLD2 Flatline Series | eBay

Not mine but cheap, i'd want to see the cone before sending any money. This is similar to an IDMax and a really cool sub.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

I've seen that one listed multiple times. Sad to see, but the used flatlines usually only sell for about 100 bucks max on ebay.


----------

